# Average price on a ebay stradic?



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering whats the average price people pay for a ebay ci4 stradic 4000? 
At the moment it looks like it would be pretty much the same price off ebay as it would be for me to go to ray and anne's.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, welcome to the European financial woe spread. Anything purchased from the us just went up roughly 10%. From Memory standard sort of prices were around 195. I ended up spending $50 odd more at the local tackle store when I bought mine as it is my main reel. lowest local price I've seen was 238 in a year end sale. In the end i wanted the ten year warranty for piece of mind when laying out those dollars and with the use it gets.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just found this thread searching for something related and have a question.

Is a reel bought from overseas viamebay etc covered by warranty in Australia? I'd presume not if not purchased through the "normal" supply chain, is that correct?

Also, who here has more than one spool for their stradic? I'm really loving my new reel and want to use it for everything but need another spool, not sure whether to go a second spool or just buy a second reel which I could do with anyway.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Correct, if you want to claim a warranty repair or replacement you technically have to mail
It back to America which kind of kills the discount. As far as the spare spool goes, the spool from a stradic FI will fit. Haven't tried with the FJ


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Gaff
Just purchased a stradic ci4 4000 on Saturday from Tackle World. The price was $299. However they will match any advertised price in Australia.
I searched and found a reel and lowest i could find was $259 and printed it out and took it in and that is what i paid for the reel.They won't honor ebay prices only from other tackle outlets..If you have an hour spare search and see if you can get one cheaper.Not sure if any other tackle shops would do this deal.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Just found this thread searching for something related and have a question.
> 
> Is a reel bought from overseas viamebay etc covered by warranty in Australia? I'd presume not if not purchased through the "normal" supply chain, is that correct?
> 
> Also, who here has more than one spool for their stradic? I'm really loving my new reel and want to use it for everything but need another spool, not sure whether to go a second spool or just buy a second reel which I could do with anyway.


Since in inception of the Australian Consumer Law the rules surrounding warranties have become a little clearer. Where a consumer purchases an item imported by an importer, a warranty can be claimed through the importer. They are considered to be a "manufacturer" for the purposes of a warranty claim. They in turn can then claim from the actual manufacturer. Therefore where a consumer imports directly, it is the consumer who is the importer. The only entity they can claim against is from the overseas seller, however, the law which dictates the terms of the warranty will be through that particular foreign jurisdiction. You do hear of the occasional story where consumers of an overseas product successfully claim through an affiliated Australian based company, but these seem to be few and far between and appear to be based on the Australian company doing something charitable rather than something they're legally obliged to do.

I picked up a spare spool for mine rather than buy another reel. The cost was $50.

They're ok reels, but I rate the Stradic FJ as better.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Anaconda had a 25% off everything sale on the weekend. They usually have Stradic Ci4's at 299, so would have been around the $225 mark.
> 
> Sorry I didn't notice this thread earlier to give you the heads up.


I've stopped going to that shop and didn't realize they sold them. Do they ever have them heavily discounted or are they usuallynexcluded from the big markdowns? Worth shopping there at $225, you get your reel straight away and have a counter you can thump you fist on if you ever feel that way inclined.


----------

